# turbo charging GA16DE



## FFDRFT200 (Nov 11, 2005)

ok, im not all that great with mechanics, but i am a very fast learner...
what i want to do is turbo charge my GA16, and spend as little money as possible... back home we had a guy who turbo charged his neon by piecing a kit together (with a junkyard turbine) and saved a bunch, anyone know the best places to get the stuff, and by chance a PDF book on how to install a turbo?
thanks a lot (knows he souds real dumb)
oh and would it be safe to do about 11lbs of boost on my stock motor? if not what should i change?
(goal is to beat some punks sentra SER back home)

thanks in advance


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

FFDRFT200 said:


> ok, im not all that great with mechanics, but i am a very fast learner...
> what i want to do is turbo charge my GA16, and spend as little money as possible... back home we had a guy who turbo charged his neon by piecing a kit together (with a junkyard turbine) and saved a bunch, anyone know the best places to get the stuff, and by chance a PDF book on how to install a turbo?
> thanks a lot (knows he souds real dumb)
> oh and would it be safe to do about 11lbs of boost on my stock motor? if not what should i change?
> ...


you need to go to www.nissanperformancemag.com and read up on the 2 turboed ga16's on there.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

And if yoru goign to do this yourself for as cheap as possible you MUST know every component needed, how they work together, and then you can do this correctly. 11PSI is fine, but you will need the appropriate supporting mods, if you are not sure what I am talking about you really shold read the two turbo GA16 projects in NPM and then read on turbocharging in general.


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

wes said:


> And if yoru goign to do this yourself for as cheap as possible you MUST know every component needed, how they work together, and then you can do this correctly. 11PSI is fine, but you will need the appropriate supporting mods, if you are not sure what I am talking about you really shold read the two turbo GA16 projects in NPM and then read on turbocharging in general.



11 psi if fine on stock internals???? do u happen to know the compression ratio of a stock ga16de motor??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bro, i understand you are new, but you dont need to bump old threads. you should always check the date on the post before you. always search too. in this case, you could have pm'd wes to get your answer but he doesnt like it so you better search!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> bro, i understand you are new, but you dont need to bump old threads. you should always check the date on the post before you. always search too. in this case, you could have pm'd wes to get your answer.


Don't PM me... PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Search and read! You will find an answer to both of your questions...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, ill fix my post.


----------

